# SFC 12 - mehrfach aufrufen



## maweri (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand von Euch, wie oft man die SFC 12 (D_ACT_DP) *gleichzeitig* aufrufen darf?

Hintergrund ist folgender:
Ich habe Anlagen auf denen mehrere Vorrichtungen laufen können. Alle sind über Profibus mit der SPS verbunden. Wenn man eine Vorrichtung aktivieren möchte, werden alle möglichen über die SFC 12 aktiviert. Nach 10 sek. schaue ich nach, welche wirklich vorhanden ist. Die Erkennung erfolgt somit automatisch. Die anderen werden dann wieder mit SFC 12 deaktiviert.
Klappte bisher sehr gut. Da gab es maximal 4 Vorrichtungen pro Anlage. Jetzt sind es 7 und es läuft nicht mehr. Als es noch 4 waren, lief es auf dieser Anlage auch.


----------



## Kai (20 Juli 2009)

> *Hinweise zur Verwendung der Systemfunktion SFC12 "D_ACT_DP"*
> 
> *FRAGE:*
> Wie oft kann ich die Systemfunktion SFC12 "D_ACT_DP" gleichzeitig aufrufen?
> ...


 
ID17624225 Hinweise zur Verwendung der Systemfunktion SFC12 "D_ACT_DP"

Gruß Kai


----------



## borromeus (20 Juli 2009)

Ist zwar nicht mein Problem gewesen, aber alle Achtung:
des is a auskunft!

;-)


----------



## maweri (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo Kai,

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mir die Hilfe zur SFC12 zig-mal durchgelesen, da steht nix davon drin.
Wieso kann Siemens diese (nicht gerade unwichtige) Info nicht auch darin unterbringen.

maweri


----------

